
Show HN: Newest Social Network for Animations and Comics - 13probation
https://www.prisimanimations.com
======
100-xyz
Looks interesting.

I am developing a web based animation editor [https://its-
near.me/flash2/editor](https://its-near.me/flash2/editor)

Any way to include animations produced by this editor into your site?

Thanks

~~~
13probation
Of course, I'll check it out and try to add it to the animation help section!

